# tapered box with finger joints



## Doug Anderson (Sep 4, 2016)

I am getting back into woodworking and started making some jigs for table saw. I would like to make some tapered boxes using finger joints. Does anybody know where I can get some plans to do this?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have at it:

https://wb8nbs.wordpress.com/2014/11/29/compound-angle-box-joints/


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

FrankC said:


> Have at it: https://wb8nbs.wordpress.com/2014/11/29/compound-angle-box-joints/


 Well that's awful nice! I'm just going to sorta borrow that...


----------



## Paul Bain (Sep 25, 2017)

Have you had any success with this? I want to make my wife a pen holder for her desk at work and have some mahogany and sycamore blanks glued up. I tried to cut this joint with some oak scrapes I had laying around and they did not come out worth a damn. They were gapped on the outside when flush in the inside. I don’t want to ruin my pretty wood as I don’t have much of the figured sycamore left to remake them. Let me know how it works for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

